# '11 Tarmac SL3 Expert in RED?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Went to my LBS to see how long it would take for them to get a SL3 expert in stock (only 4 days ) and he said what color? Black/Yellow, Black/red, or Demo red.

I was like wtf? Red? I asked for a pic but Spec's website doesn't have any. Does ANYONE know what this bike looks like? I'm guessing it looks like the S-Works red (pictured below).


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

DarkoBWM said:


> Went to my LBS to see how long it would take for them to get a SL3 expert in stock (only 4 days ) and he said what color? Black/Yellow, Black/red, or Demo red.
> 
> I was like wtf? Red? I asked for a pic but Spec's website doesn't have any. Does ANYONE know what this bike looks like? I'm guessing it looks like the S-Works red (pictured below).


 I think you may be right.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree, That should be it, Buddy has it and to me it not fire engine red but has a slight orange feel to it. Looks real nice though when it is all put together.


----------



## Osnap (Sep 23, 2008)

I too would like to know for sure....I'm picky


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is for the Ultegra model, correct? ... that would be an interesting (unique) look for that bike. I may have to call my Specialized dealer tomorrow.


----------



## Osnap (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes the Ultegra model


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> Went to my LBS to see how long it would take for them to get a SL3 expert in stock (only 4 days ) and he said what color? Black/Yellow, Black/red, or Demo red.
> 
> I was like wtf? Red? I asked for a pic but Spec's website doesn't have any. Does ANYONE know what this bike looks like? I'm guessing it looks like the S-Works red (pictured below).


i saw one of the demo bikes, a roubaix in a shop a few months ago and thought it looked very nice 

unfortunately, unless they didn't have the red frame in the shop to compare it to and pictures on the web can be very deceiving in terms of color


----------



## Osnap (Sep 23, 2008)

from my LBS....
View attachment 227707


----------



## dingobat (Jul 23, 2010)

I've seen one of these and it is the one posted by Osnap. I didn't like it at all, and went with the black/red/white instead.


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wasn't crazy about the red... and yes its a demo color. I don't know why but there are four colors for the '11 Tarmac Expert. The two on Spec's site, then the full red, and then the black/red/white that Osnap posted. Not sure if there is a difference between "demo" and "test" models? I assume its the same term. But that is what some of the dealers have called them, and demo stuck with the red and test was the black/red/white.


----------



## lymanmj (Feb 28, 2010)

*here's a pic...*

Here's a picture of the Roubaix expert SL3 that I rode today at my LBS. What a tease! I didn't like the color at first, but then it really grew on me. Even more after riding it. Sorry it's a little blurry....


----------

